# Arrow Diameter Question



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

far as i know it depends on your class


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

CRK,

For you?, there should be. You don't need help with any line catchers.....

For some of us.....we need all the help you can get.

Not 100% but I was not aware of any rule for size.

Shakyshot....what class, do you know?

Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*rules*

charles went through fca and oaa rules in the 3-d section arrows are subject to the 5 grain per lb thing of shooters bow weight and if under 280 fps no weight restriction over 280 the 5 grains and no diameter listed.. in fita there is and arrow raps can only be so long and arrow certain diameter


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

From what I see the only arrow restriction is for the hunter class - screw in tips. 

Randy


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

there are no restrictions on arrow size in ontario for 3D


----------

